# Bear Fencing



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Some friends and I are looking into an electric bear fence.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Chef,

See what you can find what other beeks are using in your area. Different styles of fencing are popular (and effective) in different areas. Here in Maine I use electric netting - sometimes referred to as sheep fence. For energizers I use two types - a "Viper" powered by a 12 volt marine deep cell battery, and a solar one. I vote for solar - lugging heavy batteries gets old quickly! The downside of solar is the expense. I think I paid $250 for my unit vs $100 for the Viper.

Many here bait their fences with sardines or bacon - I don't do that. And my hives haven't been bothered since I started using this type of fencing three years ago.

(The electric netting is great for migratory usage.)


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I have an opportunity to put some hives in the NC mountains where bear would be an issue (no problem around here)
I also have a 7' x 14' chain link dog pen I was thinking about putting them in
would that stop bear or would they just climb over it?

Dave


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Chef,
Here in MA., the netting that Andrew describes is becoming popular. I happen to know the bear biologist for the state and that is what he is recommending right now. I don't have any experience regarding solar vs. deep cell but I guess I'd look at how much open sun you have where you put up the netting. 

JAW


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

*Chef*,

Check out the following web site: www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/natres/06519.html.

I have patterned my bear control fences after their recommendations. So far, no trouble with bears. I use solar chargers at all locations.

Some solar chargers, when fully charged, will continue to work even during long overcast periods . . . I believe as long as three weeks.  

Be sure to ground the installation well . . . shouldn't be a problem at your locale. It is defintely a good idea to "bait" the fence. Taking the bait gives the bear a lasting impression.  

I am considering switching to a different fencing arrangement at some of my outyards because the bear fence doesn't deter other pests well, notably skunks. I may try to use welded wire fence panels mounted to steel posts with pvc pipe acting as the insulator. I would continue to use solar chargers.

Good luck.


----------



## Vinman (Sep 7, 2005)

I picked up 2 fence chargers at a clearance sale for 25 each. Ive used the one for a couple of years now, with copper pipe as the fence posts/grounding rods and the insulators with the livewire. 

I use a small circuit with essentially a 12 volt adaptor and a diode to block reverse current that keeps the fence charged through the adaptor except when AC fails and the battery kicks in. 
Might be useful where distance is not prohibitive.
The bear might be smart and pull the plug though so I check it regularly with the additional led and switches I added.

If interested might find the schematic.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Bob, I got a 404 error on the webpage you posted - could you post the correct link? Thanx!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Try this one

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/natres/06519.html

Bob put a period after html
that throws it off.

[ September 18, 2006, 06:19 PM: Message edited by: iddee ]


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Ah, thank you, iddee.


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

I see that the local golf club is selling used deep cycle batteries for 25 bucks in this weeks pennysaver.

Guess I'll give them a call.

I'm thinking they must get new ones every year.

The solar units I looked at didn't have(I thought)enough voltage.

I went 10,000v with 1+ joule stored.

DON'T try to weed whack around it without turning it off.   

Mark


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Drobbins
The chain link will not stop the bears. I don't think they will climb it though, mostly roll it with the hives until it gets what it wants. We had bees on a 300 acre farm in Vermont for a few years and nothing we did would stop the bears. We now live where there are no bears If electric fencing is working for some people I would guess it is because the bear has not found the hives yet, or there isn't a bear problem in that area.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

A good electric fence with raw bacon wired to the fence as a bait is the only non lethal remedy that I am aware of. We use four strands of high tinsile at ten inch intervals and it is imperative to keep the grass and brush from contacting the fence.


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

I live in Vermont and it's tough to keep bears away from anythig they want to be near.
4 strands of electrified barbed wire baited with bacon will usually (But not always) work.


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

It's ALL about the amps..........

http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/photogallery/article/0,20036,1184920_1532025,00.html

David


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

I set up my bear fences using 1/4 inch stock panaling-the kind that is spaced closer at the bottom than at the top. I use a bold cutter to cut the vertical rod in two places not too close to either the top or bottom, then I bend the rod out and slip it into a pin-lock insulator. I only do this on one end of a panel. on the other end I cut the rod, bend it out and down, and hang it on the side panal. 8 T-posts, four 16 foot stock panals, a charger that puts out 5000v or more and I have a bear fence my wife and I can put up in about 90 minutes. We can also unhook the insulators from the T-posts, leave the T-posts if the landowner doesn't mind, and move the fence to another location by just pounding in 8 more posts. For a gate, I lift the end of the panal off the side where it is just hanging and bend that section out of the way. 

Where I live there are reports of bear depredation right in town nearly every week all summer. The bears have taken the bacon and pulled sardine cans off my fences and never broken in. They have tried to dig under a couple of times but it stopped when I spread a couple boxes of mothballs where they were digging.

I also have a 5x10 trailor rigged in a similar manner that I just park with about 6-10 hives on in the forest service when I want to catch a good flow and be able to move out without too much effort.

This technique makes for an expensive fence, but it all depends on what your time is worth and how mobile you want to be.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> Drobbins
> The chain link will not stop the bears. I don't think they will climb it though, mostly roll it with the hives until it gets what it wants. We had bees on a 300 acre farm in Vermont for a few years and nothing we did would stop the bears. We now live where there are no bears If electric fencing is working for some people I would guess it is because the bear has not found the hives yet, or there isn't a bear problem in that area.



Have you try an electric chain link fencing with a chain link roof :s


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

There was an article in one the mags last year. I think it was Zia Bees, and they were using chain-link fencing around a 4x4 post framework. It looked like a heavy duty dog pen. The theory was that the black bears didn't get into it because they hated getting their claws caught in the mesh. 
I have a heavy-duty charger from fleet farm wired into an outlet in my shed with an underground cable running up to my bee yard with a mixture of horse-tape for visibility and standard electric fence wire. One of the reasons I haven't considered an outyard is the purchase and maintenance of another electric fence unit.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

One of the larger queen breeders in MA. told me he likes the 1.5" white ribbon for temporary fence. It seems that the bears are fascinated by the way it flutters in a breeze and touch it with their nose. Won't do that again.
On the they were using chain-link fencing around a framework
of wood-plastic composite which is non-conductive and self-insulating. And yes black bears will cliam a 10 Ft chain-link fencing do't ask me now I know.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

drobbins
the dog pen will not stop the bear. It takes a good electric fence. (or shotgun)


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

This thread is 6 years old.

I have managed to keep a bee yard bear free the last few years with the use of Primer woven electric netting, a 10 joule charger, and wind chimes. I also have scouting camera's up so I can observe bear activity near the hives. 

It is a major investment, but so far is working. 

The trick is to educate the bear when it is first investigating the hives. Not all bears will even attempt a hive, but the young bears can't resist.... So with a powerful enough fence they will get bit when they first start sniffing around and then they don't come back. The standard 2-6 joule fencer isn't enough to give them a thorough education. The fence needs to breath fire


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

bluegrass said:


> This thread is 6 years old.
> 
> I have managed to keep a bee yard bear free the last few years with the use of Primer woven electric netting, a 10 joule charger


If you do not mind my asking.... who makes a 10 joule charger?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.gallagherusa.com/electric-fencing/permanent.component.aspx?mktprodid=4459


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Bluegrass, how many volts does that put out? I couldn't see it on the link.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> http://www.gallagherusa.com/electric-fencing/permanent.component.aspx?mktprodid=4459


But you need a 110V for this electric fence systems. 


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Jim 134 said:


> But you need a 110V for this electric fence systems.
> 
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134


That would be a bit of a problem for "All" our yards...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Jim 134 said:


> But you need a 110V for this electric fence systems.
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134


If you really need a 10 joule charger that does not require 110v source, here is one that is 12 joules that can be operated from a 12 volt battery:
http://www.kencove.com/fence/detail.php?code=EXD12R

But it is $800,  and you would need to either set up a solar panel for the battery, or periodically swap the battery for a fresh charged one. It does come with an interesting feature, though:


> This unit includes a remote control to give you control from anywhere on the fence line, eliminating the need to be near the unit to turn it on or off.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> I have managed to keep a bee yard bear free the last few years with the use of Primer woven electric netting, a 10 joule charger, and wind chimes. I also have scouting camera's up so I can observe bear activity near the hives.
> 
> It is a major investment, but so far is working.
> 
> The trick is to educate the bear when it is first investigating the hives. Not all bears will even attempt a hive, but the young bears can't resist.... So with a powerful enough fence they will get bit when they first start sniffing around and then they don't come back. The standard 2-6 joule fencer isn't enough to give them a thorough education. The fence needs to breath fire



Will this fence breath fire :lpf::lpf:


http://www.kencove.com/fence/Mains+Energizers_detail_EX63R.php





BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Bluegrass, how many volts does that put out? I couldn't see it on the link.


 It adjusts to fence demand, I am not sure what the max is.



Jim 134 said:


> But you need a 110V for this electric fence systems.
> 
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134


 That hasn't been an issue for me. So far anybody who would let me use their field for hives would also let me use their power, but there are plenty of good battery fencers available... DC is actually better, other than that batteries have to be charged somehow. If you were real serious you could alter your truck to hold a few extra battery boxes just as charging stations... as you drove around it would charge your battery and then swap out fence batteries as needed. 



Rader Sidetrack said:


> If you really need a 10 joule charger that does not require 110v source, here is one that is 12 joules that can be operated from a 12 volt battery:
> http://www.kencove.com/fence/detail.php?code=EXD12R
> 
> But it is $800,  and you would need to either set up a solar panel for the battery, or periodically swap the battery for a fresh charged one. It does come with an interesting feature, though:


 The remote would be a nice feature. You don't have to loose many hives before you start wishing you had spent the money.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Jim 134 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Will this fence breath fire :lpf::lpf:
> 
> ...


That one might even light the smoker for you  When you get to your yard I bet you could just pick lunch right off of the wires. What will it be today, BBQ groundhog and roasted deer fawn?


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> That hasn't been an issue for me. So far anybody who would let me use their field for hives would also let me use their power, but there are plenty of good battery fencers available... DC is actually better, other than that batteries have to be charged somehow. If you were real serious you could alter your truck to hold a few extra battery boxes just as charging stations... as you drove around it would charge your battery and then swap out fence batteries as needed.


You do know you need a 12V Deep Cycle Batteries not a car batteries


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

wellscroft in NH has a solar panel that charges the deep cycle battery that runs the charger


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

"Primacord" Need I say more.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Jim 134 said:


> You do know you need a 12V Deep Cycle Batteries not a car batteries


Yup...


----------

